# Moving to Dubai in March... Advice needed!



## miss_simmons1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi there,

I am moving to Dubai alone in march for a new job, I just wanted to ask a few questions, hopefully someone can help 

1) what is the average cost of utilities? (Gas, electric, water, Internet, air con)
2) as I'm moving alone I am keen to meet people - are there any networking events etc in Dubai for expats?
3) is it difficult to get a driving license in Dubai?

Any help/advice that you could offer would be much appreciated!

Thanks,
Danni


----------



## shahramghaem (Nov 10, 2012)

1) what is the average cost of utilities? (Gas AED1.75 per liter, electric and water is one bill for one person AED 200 per month, Internet AED 200 per month minimum, air con included in some areas in your rent, some areas you may pay separate around 400 per month. But can try finding buildings with free A/C)
2) as I'm moving alone I am keen to meet people - are there any networking events etc in Dubai for expats? Many networks, check timeoutdubai, meetup, your embassy's database, and many other sources you may google and find.
3) is it difficult to get a driving license in Dubai? Yes! And no! Some driving licenses can be easily transferred to UAE one and some not. Check rta website for more info.

Any help/advice that you could offer would be much appreciated!


----------



## miss_simmons1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks for your advice, I really appreciate it!


----------



## newexpat2013 (Jan 8, 2013)

LIcense will be dead easy and specially for girls lol.....i guess u have a job offer and all ready

oh bring a blanket for the cold months ahead after march hehe



miss_simmons1 said:


> Thanks for your advice, I really appreciate it!


----------



## miss_simmons1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Yah have a job etc already, just no driving license :-/


I don't suppose you know of the right website for me to check out re: getting a license?

Thanks for your ell


----------



## miss_simmons1 (Dec 16, 2012)

*help!


----------



## Ozzindxb (Sep 22, 2012)

hey re the driving licence, do you already have a driving licence from the UK? coz if you do, then getting a local licence will take you 30 mins as long as you have your paperwork sorted 

but if you dont have a licence from back home, then its a bit costly to get a licence coz u gotta do lessons and stuff 

this link will help further 
RTA Portal - Services - RTA Popular Services - Transferability Driving License


----------



## miss_simmons1 (Dec 16, 2012)

I don't have one at present at all :-/ although going to do practicing in my dads car over here before coming over.... So hopefully that means that I won't need as many lessons in Dubai 

I'm assuming its cheaper to drive over there than to catch cabs and metro etc? 

NOTE: I am probably asking extremely dumb questions so apologies :-/ I literally found out I'm moving a few weeks ago so it's all extremely new 

Cheers!
Danni

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum. Check out my blog here: www.fooddrinkandtheeventsinbetween.wordpress.com


----------



## Ozzindxb (Sep 22, 2012)

these are questions I was asking about 2 months ago  so dont fret at al 

Depending on where you live and how far work is, cabs and metro is actually cheaper than getting a car (not to mention the life time of paperwork you need to get done from what I am told)

so where is work for you then?

as for the licence, as you still have some time, I would recommend that you get your driving licence from the UK before you get here. Life will be much easier. Took me 30 mins to transfer my car and motorbike licence from Oz to UAE 

oh but this is left handed driving here so would still some practice and getting used to


----------



## kaykher (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi Danni

Sherry on here organises nights out called 'entertainer roulette' where expats from the forum meet up and go out for dinner. They use vouchers from a book called the Entertainer but you don't need a book to attend.

I am slowly building up a group over here. I just moved over in August. You are more than welcome to contact me when you arrive. I am a 30, soon to be 31 year old teacher from Northern Ireland.

K


----------



## miss_simmons1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi Kay,


Thank you so much for your advice, I am overwhelmed by how helpful people are being on here, it's awesome!

I'll have a look out for her - have you been on any of those nights?

Would love to link up - I arrive in Dubai on the 5th March so let's stay in touch and arrange something once I'm all moved in  

Thanks again!
Danni

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum. Check out my blog here: www.fooddrinkandtheeventsinbetween.wordpress.com


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

miss_simmons1 said:


> So hopefully that means that I won't need as many lessons in Dubai


You're using logic. You'll need to cut that out now if you want to last in Dubai.

You need to take a minimum amount of lessons before taking your test I'm pretty sure. I think it's 40 lessons.


----------



## miss_simmons1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Logic scrapped.... Thanks for the advice!

I hope I do last.... It's a fresh start for me so would like to this it's a long term move 

Cheers,
Danni

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum. Check out my blog here: www.fooddrinkandtheeventsinbetween.wordpress.com


----------



## joeypctan (Nov 12, 2012)

if you have the time try getting your driving license in the UK. Reason being you will have to take 8 theory lessons and 40 driving lessons here to to get your license. Wherelse if you get your license in the UK all you have to do is convert it with just 1 visit to RTA. Lastly you can easily go back to the UK to drive when you head back next time or convert it easily to any other license in the world unlike the UAE driving license.


----------



## NjxNA (Jan 13, 2013)

joeypctan said:


> if you have the time try getting your driving license in the UK. Reason being you will have to take 8 theory lessons and 40 driving lessons here to to get your license. Wherelse if you get your license in the UK all you have to do is convert it with just 1 visit to RTA. Lastly you can easily go back to the UK to drive when you head back next time or convert it easily to any other license in the world unlike the UAE driving license.


I would give a call to one of the rent-a-car first, Hertz asked me the UAE license old AT LEAST 1 year or, in any case, supported by a national license valid from 1 year.


----------



## miss_simmons1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Thank you to both of you for responding 


I'm going to go for it and get my license in the UK before coming over, sounds like it will save a lot of time and hassle to do it that way 

Cheers,
Danni

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum. Check out my blog here: www.fooddrinkandtheeventsinbetween.wordpress.com Twitter: @Miss_Simmons1


----------

